# Suggestion on replacement lenses for Maui Jim’s.



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Maui Jim replaced the lenses for me about 10 year ago. I can't imagine an aftermarket lens is going to be better than a factory MJ lens for your glasses.

Usually green mirror is the same base as an amber or brown lens, but MJ has a lens called HT that is green (not mirror) that lets in more light than thier amber / brown lens. I imagine it would be great at dawn and dusk but I'd prefer the amber/brown 90% of the time as the HT can be too bright.

By the way, the HT lens was what MJ replaced for me after I broke them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Strike King


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I have not used them, but plan on doing so. Good reviews from people on this board:









Maui Jim Replacement Lenses by Revant Optics


Our Maui Jim replacement lenses are designed to match the quality of your original lenses for a fraction of the cost of a new pair. Shop now!




www.revantoptics.com


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I've used Revant for other replacement lenses and they are very good.


----------



## masonFish (Jul 27, 2016)

I use Fuse Lenses


----------

